# my bengal terrors..



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Kira age 9 months - rather relaxed









Lara at home.. after winning Best of breed & best of variaty kitten 









three terrors snuggling up xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wow, what stunning Bengals you have, they have fab markings*


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

awww thank you...
they are well and truly spoilt little rotters xxx


----------



## MissCheef (Mar 12, 2008)

They really are gorgeous Sue.........beautiful tight coats & markings........


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

gorgeous pictures of health,fantastic cats.


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks misschief & clare xx


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

wow beautiful cats - u must be so proud!
Such lovely kissable tummies


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

They are beautiful  do you only have the 3 cats or do you have more?


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

stunning... lovely pics


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Gorgeous, stunning, beautiful, amazing, ok starting to run out of words now!


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone... they are adorable arent they.. but then I am biased - lol
Janet, I just have the three at the mo, one show neuter and two breeding girls..
infact Kira is screaming her head off as we type... lol she is sooooo noisy...
She is nearly ten months old and thinks everything she climbs into will turn into a tardis and take her somewhere else lol
she will be going to see a hand picked boyfriend in a month or so...
fingers crossed for a baby to keep and show...


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Will you be going to the London club show? it would be great to chat to you


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Janet.. sorry, I couldnt take them that far..
It would take about 4/5 hours to get there & I will only do about 2/3 hours tops... its too stressful for them otherwise.. 
good luck if your going though


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

They're gorgeous, however if they're anything like ours then the "terrors" part is very apt. 

Fiona


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi elmstar...
definately terrors alright
however.. Nico prefers to sit & watch the girls tear around.. 
he is like the 'wise old owl' watching and taking it all in..
the girls are like psychotic loonies.. lol

until they want to sleep... then they become little love bugs, demanding attention xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

I must say they look beautiful,


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

what stunning markings


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

they're beautiful


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Maxwell-Beautiful babies and great pics and the fact that they're terrors-love it


----------

